# Running two isolated loops



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

If I build a layout with two isolated sections (one loop inside another), can I run them both off the same command station/controller?


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, that will work.

You are controlling each train via the decoders ID's


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can even connect both loops together via turnouts, just keep track wired the same (outer rail to outer rail assuming a loop inside a loop).


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks. Thought I had the track planned. Then the wife came in and totally changed my mind.


----------

